
Research project to record the “real world reactions” to a driver-less vehicle - jamessun
http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/Driver-Dressed-Like-a-Seat-Spotted-Inside-Driverless-Van-439041863.html
======
jamessun
From [https://www.arlnow.com/2017/08/08/morning-
notes-1720/](https://www.arlnow.com/2017/08/08/morning-notes-1720/)

"VT Says It Is Behind ‘Driverless’ Van — The “driverless” van seen driving
around Clarendon over the past week was actually a Virginia Tech research
project designed to record the “real world reactions” to a vehicle without a
driver. However, there was a driver: a man dressed as a car seat. The mystery
was solved in real time on Twitter yesterday and quickly went viral."

